# Mbuna and Geophagus



## Vexlore (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a question for all of you. Some of the germans here use Geophagus' for keeping the sand moving to keep it clean and stop spikes of nitrites in the water. I've had two males in a 75 with mbuna (Yellow Labs, Aulonocara Mamelela, and Blue Dolphins) and a female in another tank for saying the geophagus are really good parents and you don't have to seperate (I got a dozen fry right now with her about 1.5 cm). It works great, they are not to aggressive, they look good, and also are very good at sifting the sand. The dominate male has taken a corner while the dominate mbuna has taken an opposite corner and not had any issue, though two primary dominates in the tank has me a little worried. Wonder your guys view on this and if this should be a worry or not. I've had them a year and never had this, but now that the steiny is about 4 inches he staked his claim.

Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm not really sure what you are asking. If all the fish are getting along fine, then what is there to be worried about?


----------



## Vexlore (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry, I see that was badly done. I apologize. Yes, is there going to be an issue with having geophagus and mbuna in the same tank for saying they are SA and African. I don't want to crossbreed, have aggression problems, or overstress for any reason. I've only been into Cichlids for about two years now so still new.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know much of anything about them (was just checking them out in the profile section) but don't geophagus get to big for a 75g. tank? Maybe it depends on which one you get. I didn't check them all out. Great looking fish though. Hope Fogelhund can tell you more now.


----------



## Vexlore (Sep 1, 2009)

I have the Geophagus steindachneri and they max out at around 6 inches. I've seen one here that I could swear was around 7 to 8. Females are usually smaller though. I do apologize about the lack of info and actual written question. I am currently on pain medication for muscle spasms and probably made a poor choice in posting this now. I do deeply apologize about that. Some do get to be a good size though yes, it is why I choose the red hump eartheater for it is not a very large one. They are beautiful fish and it is actually entertaining to watch them sift the sand. They will fill their mouths and sometimes swim away while releasing it causing a curtain of sand to fall which the mbuna then love to shoot through before it hits the bottom. Quite lively little guys.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The only real issue I see is that some Cichlid Purist Police will tell you quite simply that mixing a South American Cichlid with Mbuna is a bad thing. I suppose you have a very real risk that your mix might upset a few people.

I doubt your fish will care, nor will they look at each other's passports. If that mix works for you, then let it be.


----------



## jefejt (Mar 10, 2005)

I've done it in the past and it works well. GOod luck.


----------

